# FS: Pair of Electric blue fryeri



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Approx. 6" Male Electric Blue Fryeri for sale, He is very dominant and breeds with everything. His colors are always beautiful. Fins have been nipped at but he is looking better and better everyday. Approx. 4" female. They havent spawned yet but the male trys everyday. Take the pair for $40


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bumppp


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

If you post some actual pictures of him on here, than you'll sell him quicker.

Good luck


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, Theres a picture, this is the reason i dont post pics, theyre always sideways.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Dylan said:


> View attachment 23306
> Thanks, Theres a picture, this is the reason i dont post pics, theyre always sideways.


Before you post the picture. Open the picture in a paint program. What ever one you have on your computer. Even basic paint works. Find somewhere in the program where it lets you rotate the picture. Save it. Than post. I struggled with that too. I finally figured it out. My new camera doesnt do that too pictures anymore. Pain in the butt.....


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Okay thanks.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Hunter (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm interested enough to come have a look. Where in the city are you?


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

im on prairie.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

in port coquitlam


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bumpppppppppppp


----------



## Hunter (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll come by and have a look. But be warned that I may only offer you 20 to give him a good home. 

What's your phone number?


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

no thanks.. if i wanted to sell him for 20 maybe i wouldve posted him for that much.


----------



## XXXJAYXXX (Apr 6, 2013)

Windows picture and fax viewer will also let you rotate the pic.. Your computer should open the pic automatically with windows picture and fax viewer ;-)


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, will do that next post.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump wanna get rid of this guy. am open to trades for other haps and peacocks.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the other one


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump bump bump


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

bump will throw in a 4 inch female.


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

If you buy this guy i will throw in his 4" female. Shes about ready to breed. $40 for the pair!


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Electric blue fryeri male and female 40 bucks. ^


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Price drop $30 dollars for male electric blue fryeri, add $10 for the female! ^^^^


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

Price drop. Male electric blue fryeri is now $30 dollars. add $10 for his 4 inch female. ^^^^


----------



## Dylan (May 6, 2013)

40 dollars for the pair now


----------

